# Should Seiko 7S36 Movement Stop With Crown Out?



## Mark M (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Was hoping someone could help me out.

I have a seiko 5 with 7s36 movement but when I pull the crown out (all the way as for time setting) the movement doesn't stop.

I believe it should but don't know for sure.

I know there are a bunch of replica's getting around but from all of the info I have found I don't believe mine is fake but I do know that some of the cheap chinese movemnts don't stop when the crown is pulled out.

Any info will be much appreciated.

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nope it wont HACK only if you backwind the hands when the mainspring is low.


----------



## Mark M (Jun 26, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> Nope it wont HACK only if you backwind the hands when the mainspring is low.


Thanks for the response.

So what would the usual method be for when working on the movement so as to have the movement stopped during hand removal/installation etc?

I did do as you mentioned and the watch had been sitting still for days so had no reserve but I found that it would start up again with only slight movement.

Mark.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

let it run down, same as you would any other watch you work on, if you move it enough to wind the rotor you are winding the mainspring, if the rotor has not moved its just shake and should stop quickly.

*you should always let any watch you are going to work on run down , if you try and strip it (remove a wheel) and have power in the mainspring you are going to have bits flying everywhere


----------



## Mark M (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm learning with your help, so there's less likelyhood of unwanted/needed destruction.

Cheers, Mark.


----------

